# Can ya feel my pain?????????



## Texatdurango (Dec 31, 2010)

Several friends have been asking...... "when are you going to move into your new shop?"

Well, last week we FINALLY moved into our new home here in Arizona and everything is fine......... as fine as can be if you like looking at millions of boxes everywhere! 

The SAD thing about all of this is that my shop is going to take a LOT longer to get up and running than I thought. I plan on making a lot of the cabinetry myself so things will be moving a little slow, especially whith the shape everything is in.  It's going to be a while before I start making pens again! :frown:

So.......... looking at what my shop looked liked two days ago with about a third of the tools inside, can you feel my pain?!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 1, 2011)

George, I do feel your pain on  the one hand, however on the other hand look at the opportunity you have to set your "NEW" shop up exactly as you wish.  By the way, I noticed you have the same DC that I have.  Have you converted it to the Wise filter system and added a separator in front of it?  It makes a world of difference.  I'll take pictures if they will help.
Oh yes, I am hurting for you.  Hurting real bad.
Charles


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 1, 2011)

Whatever you do, Don't block those windows. I would kill to have windows like that in my shop. How big are the dimentions???   Looks like alot of light and there is a ton of potential. Nice problem to have.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 1, 2011)

George,
Looks like to be around 10' x 20'.  Here is the neat part.....You know what worked well at the old shop so you can have some fun playing with the layout.  Lighting looks great and having the windows will keep you from feeling closed in while you are un-packing, building and organizing.  Congrats on finally getting in and before Christmas too.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Fred (Jan 1, 2011)

OK, George ... Now you gotta get the New Year started off right. Get busy and make it dusty, full of lathe debris, packed to the gills with new goodies, etc., etc.

BTW, where are the storage shelves full of pen blanks? :biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice, light, clean.  Look at the possibilities!  Take your time and enjoy the process.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 1, 2011)

Good to see you are getting moved in the shop. Miss hearing from you and your new ideas and tips. I've learned a number of things from in the short time I've been on the IAP. Looking forward to seeing some pens. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2011)

Having the same pain here in North Port:redface: Great looking shop area George. It's good you're making your own cabinets. You get what you want / need.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 1, 2011)

I have mixed feeling on making of your own cabinets. I did this when I moved into my shop and i would not do it again. I would buy stock cabinets and just modify to my needs. First off you need alot of room and i had to basically stay out of my shop while I built these. It takes large sheets of material that you need to be able to break down and if you don't have the room in the shop you need to do in a garage or outside and the weather is always a factor. then there is the finishing aspect. I would like to spend more time doing fun things not that building cabinets cant be fun but all it is is a box with a door. I thought about building a set of kitchen cabinets this year for the remodel of the kitchen and i thought about that for about 10 seconds and decided I do not need that hassel. Now all I have to do is look forward to doing the shoping and getting hit with sticker shock. I am sure i will be drawn back into thinking I can build that cheaper but will refuse the temptation. 


Anyway good luck with the shop build and hope you take photos as you go along and post them from time to time.


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 1, 2011)

I would love to have a new space and resources to build to suit like that. Looks like fun!!!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 1, 2011)

I feel your pain George. Looks like you will be cramped for space.


----------



## markgum (Jan 1, 2011)

wish I had your pain.  looks like a fun project.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 1, 2011)

I do feel your pain George.  But I think it is one of those "hurts so good" pains, lol.  Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## avbill (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish I could have that space you have for your NEW shop.  Then and only then would I feel your pain.  My shop is a Sarine can compared to yours!  Just enjoy it George that's all  ask!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 1, 2011)

It's gonna fill up FAST George. One night, after you're all done, you're gonna think to yourself...DAMN...I wish I had made it bigger!!!!!

You're off to a great start....GOOD LUCK:biggrin::wink:


----------



## alphageek (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, man.... We may be able to feel your pain from your shop not being in a "ready" state, but like others... not only would i LOVE a space like that, I could use more tools too   You're nearly up to my # of tools even with 2/3 not in there yet!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 1, 2011)

rherrell said:


> It's gonna fill up FAST George. One night, after you're all done, you're gonna think to yourself...DAMN...I wish I had made it bigger!!!!!
> 
> 
> He probably already is.:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the in floor electric outlets, heck George, just get on it it's a new year and off to a great start.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 1, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Several friends have been asking...... "when are you going to move into your new shop?"
> 
> Well, last week we FINALLY moved into our new home here in Arizona and everything is fine......... as fine as can be if you like looking at millions of boxes everywhere!
> 
> ...



George,
You need my ex-wife to help you with the move in... in the 7 years we were married, we moved 4 times... I would bring in a box from the truck, she would make me hold it while she unloaded and put the things away... then take the empty box back outside...:frown: usually by the time we had been in a house 3 days, it looked as if we had always been there...


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 1, 2011)

Like a few have mentioned, I am taking my time and trying to enjoy setting things up.

Today I made a LOT of progress........ I got the wall clock hung..... and it's 9 PM, time to quit for the day!:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 1, 2011)

:highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 2, 2011)

:biggrin: Moving right along George ! :biggrin:


----------



## sgimbel (Jan 2, 2011)

George, Don't be lieing to everyone.  You moved to snow country and your probably on the ski lifts.  In the Spring, probably May there, you'll get your shop together.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess one man can never have too many bench grinders!!


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh what a cryin' shame


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 4, 2011)

Well it's the fourth now George ... how's that shop looking? Just thought I'd check in and see if we should all still be in pain with you or not :biggrin:

Sure hope you are having a lot of fun with that ... actually I would just like to see ours that clean again   Maybe new paint this summer!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 4, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Well it's the fourth now George ... how's that shop looking? Just thought I'd check in and see if we should all still be in pain with you or not :biggrin:
> 
> Sure hope you are having a lot of fun with that ... actually I would just like to see ours that clean again  Maybe new paint this summer!!


 
I don't know what's going on........ it's getting worse than better!

Here are two photos, the left and right of the shop. Everything is in the shop now and stuff is piled on top of everything... BUT, on the bright side the clock is working, the coffee/tea center is totally functional AND......... I found a pair of tin snips I thought I lost a dozen or so years ago! 

Someone asked the other day about the size of the room, it is 14 x 32, not as large as originally planned but we chose to use some of the downstairs area for something other than a shop.

Here's the mess today....


----------



## alphageek (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha!!! Still looks more organized than my shop!!

Personally George, I love the 10" Contractors TABLE in the middle


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 4, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Ha!!! Still looks more organized than my shop!!
> 
> Personally George, I love the 10" Contractors TABLE in the middle


 
The SAD thing is what I am having to do to it right now.  I had a Delta 52" unifence and always had a large 8' square table attached in my old shop but now with the 14' room width, I had to cut the 52" unifence down to 40" to make decent walkways on both sides.  I'll end up with a 48 x 65 work table and it should finish tomorrow.  Hey, that'll be three things accomplished! :biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Jan 4, 2011)

George you have the pain for the new shop and i am feeling your pain man, but mine is that I have to organize my old shop to be able to move around in it. 
You enjoy your shop set up and good luck with it. I am sure when your all done it would look like something that we all would envy.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 4, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> MLKWoodWorking said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's the fourth now George ... how's that shop looking? Just thought I'd check in and see if we should all still be in pain with you or not :biggrin:
> ...


 
Excellent George!!!!!!!  When moving and organizing it always gets worse before it gets better - keep up the good work.  :biggrin::wink:

Have fun and enjoy the new space it is going to be awesome!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 5, 2011)

Just remembger George, "its not the size of your shop its how you use it" and it looks like you've got your tool boxes in place for your work benches.


----------



## Chris88 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good George, man I would like to have that pain.


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it looks better. At least there are tools out that could be used if needed. I think if I took a pic of my shoparage right now it would break the camera.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 5, 2011)

George, that has to be rough on you!!
hope you get setup soon, looks like a super shop you have there.
I'm a twinge jealous


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 9, 2011)

*Will I ever make a pen again??? *

It's been a month and a half since we moved in and started working on the new shop and while progress IS being made, it seems like I'll never get around to making a pen! So far I made a couple base cabinet units for the shop, a few wall cabinets and started working on my wifes sewing room cabinetry... which seemed to have taken on the highest priority! 

I attached a few shots to show how the shop is SLOWLY coming alive. I can now walk through the shop without tripping over boxes, chords, and all sorts of stuff lying about, I guess that's a start right!

All three lathes are ready to go IF I can find which drawer/box all the small hand tools and supplies are in. 

This shot shows how I organized a lot of small stuff, like having all my PearlEx and Alumilite powders and dyes overhead. For you non-woodworking penturners... those long black things hanging in the background are bar clamps, seldom used in penturning! :biggrin: 






Thhis shows the little out-table I attached to my table saw and the semi-organized clutter in the background. The Jet ceiling mounted air filter is working so at least the air is pretty clean when I saw.





My two small lathes set up with SOME of the attachments starting to take place. I still have days and days to unpack the clutter from where I just tossed everything in boxes and drawers when we moved.





Woo Hoo........ Power is on (see the red "8" in the display)! Now to find the little stand I made for the Gast vacuum pump so I can hook up the vacuum system.






Here is my biggest obstacle! I read a post by Sharon recently where she made some neat cabinet hanging cleats so made a few quick cabinets. If you look under the bench, you will see the start of some under-bench drawer units which I put on hold to get started on some sewing cabinets for my sweetie. The GOOD thing is that the laptop is hooked up and my music sounds really nice and the heaters are working so maybe all is not lost afterall!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2011)

George, I'm feeling so sorry for you, having a shop 3 times the size of mine, with cabinets, hanging storage, just don't know if I could stand all that space, poor, poor,poor, George:frown:!:wink:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing George.  I think that now thing are pretty much organized that the sewing cabinets should take priority.  Congrats, I know that was a lot of work organizing the shop.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 9, 2011)

Roy, I don't think I mentioned the best part...... 2,600 golden oldies loaded on the laptop, including the entire rock and roll "top 100" from 1957 through 1970! :tongue:

Makes being cooped up down here on those long dreary days almost bearable! Well, that and the coffee center!  I just roasted up a batch of Kona beans fresh in from Hawaii yesterday, come on over and enjoy a cup! :biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> George, I'm feeling so sorry for you, having a shop 3 times the size of mine, with cabinets, hanging storage, just don't know if I could stand all that space, poor, poor,poor, George:frown:!:wink:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Now your really making me rethink ...an espresso while turning and listening to the Platters, Dion, that makes it almost livable, I'll be in Arizona in late March


Texatdurango said:


> Roy, I don't think I mentioned the best part...... 2,600 golden oldies loaded on the laptop, including the entire rock and roll "top 100" from 1957 through 1970! :tongue:
> 
> Makes being cooped up down here on those long dreary days almost bearable! Well, that and the coffee center! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## phillywood (Feb 10, 2011)

George, beautiful job you did and I really really feel sorry for you, now you can be locked up in there for hours on end, huh? BTW, I see some working lamps (articulating) or magnetics, (like the one hanging from under the balck cabinet or the one over your table) do you happen to remember where you got them from, please? I have been looking for them to use in the shop, but they seem to disappear from stores nowadays.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 10, 2011)

That pain of yours is felt and will turn into fun , and dust, very soon....


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 10, 2011)

I still think the best thing in that shop are the windows. Makes the shop look that much more inviting to work in. Good luck with the new digs.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya need a bigger shop George. You're almost down to a single path to walk through.
Mike


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2011)

George,
That's a much too pretty of a shop to mess up with saw dust... maybe you should just let it sit and keep it nice and clean and pretty....:biggrin:

Or you could be married to a woman like my first wife... as I brought boxes in from the truck whenever we moved... she would say "Hold on, let empty that and put things away then you can take the empty box back outside.":biggrin:  Three days after we moved into a place it always looked as if we had been there for years.:beat-up:


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't been shopping for them in a while but I got the magnetic base lamps at either Woodcraft or Rockler.  Actually, I don't care for them that much because you can't get the arms tightened down enough to keep the lamp from sagging all the time.  In my old shop I suspended safety wire  from the cabinets and wrapped around the arms to keep the lamps positioned where I wanted them.... a real pain in the rear!



phillywood said:


> George, beautiful job you did and I really really feel sorry for you, now you can be locked up in there for hours on end, huh? BTW, I see some working lamps (articulating) or magnetics, (like the one hanging from under the balck cabinet or the one over your table) do you happen to remember where you got them from, please? I have been looking for them to use in the shop, but they seem to disappear from stores nowadays.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 10, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Now your really making me rethink ...an espresso while turning and listening to the Platters, Dion, that makes it almost livable, I'll be in Arizona in late March


 
Yep, listening to tunes like Susie darlin' by Robin Luke, Little Star by the Elegants or even 500 miles away from home by Bobby Bare makes for an enjoyable day in the shop!

Remember, if you're driving through Arizona, Show Low is right on your way back home assuming you take I-40 and good coffee is always on and the shop doors are always open!


----------

